# General Mandolin Topics > Vintage Instruments >  Gibson F-4 on ebay

## mandoforme

This mandolin has a current high bid of $7,999 with six days left on the auction. Anybody seen an F-4 sell for this much lately? #Item #7382808531

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

They are going out the roof. $6500-$7500 was where they (23-24 F-4) were a very short while back. That was until a few select Loar era A-4's sold for about this same amount.

Someone just bid/bought a paddlehead A-4, not a snakehead nor a Loar era one for $4300. Go figure.

----------


## Jim Garber

It has been discussed on this thread (not very obvious title, tho.)

Jim

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

Thanks Jim, I had not seen that

----------


## mandoforme

Thank you Jim for the reference to the thread on this subject. Mr. Wolfe, I guess we had the same thoughts. The prices are going through the roof. I remember buying a 1923 F-4 for $2,800, which I think was back in 2000. Also, bought a 1922 A Snakehead for $1,800. It was a fine example. Looked like it had been unplayed for years. Wish I still had them both, but I was a poor college student at that time and needed the cash. I love them Vintage Gibsons. May'be one day I will get lucky and win the lottery. When I do, I will be on the search for a Loar!

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

Agree, I've sold many a Loar era F-4 and snakehead A-4, but the combined prices were not as much as this. (an I made good profit)

Ha..those were the days. I think I paid Gruhn $1500 for the snakehead A-4 w/virzi and had $2500 in a '23 F-4

----------


## MML

I wonder if in say 10 years we'll be saying " I could have bought a 23 F4 for 8k" boy them was the days now there 20k
Makes you think

----------

Gee, I wonder what a '22 with an adjustable truss rod is worth?

----------


## ellisppi

A clean no cracks Loar era F-4 selling for no more than intrinsic value, how could they not be a good deal. I've been watching (and bidding), and top cracks are worth $1500 each.

----------


## Lane Pryce

Up to $8600.00 and the sky is the limit. Lp

----------


## Rich Michaud

I follow the vintage market and am amazed at the current prices of F4s and A4s etc. Last year I bought an early '25 F4 less than $5000. Now-they are 7000-8000 and up and the current one on Ebay is close to 9000-sight unseen except through photos. I tried to see it-the owner lives a couple of miles away and the owner politely declined. My point is that without even checking out the instrument a no return purchase is at this level. I can't help but think that this a a bit of a bubble. May be some Baby boomers just retired or more people are afraid of the stock market or real estate. I predict this will come to an end or start to decline when the Babyboomer bulge is over starting in 2015. Of course that a way off. Meanwhile-this is a crazy market.

----------


## MML

Interesting theory Richard. #I don't think the prices will ever come down, but mabey slow down. There are many young players who long for the vintage stuff, and will continue to fuel the market.And you know these young kids are making some pretty good money these days.

----------


## MML

Another interesting thing with this auction is the ask a seller a question section. What does the one person mean by a Loar style pickquard?? It looks to be an appropriate guard to me for an F4 of that period.

----------


## danb

It's not a Loar-style pickguard.. it's a typical clamp-style circa 1920 and later..

It looks very nice to my eyes too. Already in record territory too!

----------


## danb

Hmm, I don't think eBay really indicates bubbles or not. You'll see both the high and the low prices there.. but I wouldn't bet the farm on an eBay price!

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

Regardless of the questions posted with the mandolin, it is an early '23 (late Jan/early Feb) and the pickguard and clamp are original to the mandolin. Loar era F4 pickguards had no cut-outs for the fingerboard nor bridge area and were attached with the clamp device until 1925. (one or two late Loar era F4's are screw on bracket, but they have a later lacquer type finish)

----------


## Michael Gowell

There are four F-4s on Ebay right now - I would guess the recent high prices are cleaning out some closets.

----------


## sunburst

I've always wanted one, and I finally got one. 
Now, I can't afford to keep it, so look for it in the cafe classifieds when the smoke clears from all this.

----------


## Karen Kay

I see an 1916 F4 on the Classifieds - actually, I saw it several days ago and.... it's still there. At least last time I checked it was.  It looks pretty nice. Hmmm....
Karen

----------


## Karen Kay

Yep... still there. #Only now it's on the 2nd page of the Classifieds. #Makes me sort of wonder 1) why it's still there, 2) why I haven't.... no, I can't. #(I really need help - or some self-control) ##
Karen

----------


## Moose

Karen: - Quit look'n at it!## - Don't be "compulsive/obsessive!!## - Try to stay away a couple' days! - In time you'll "recover"... - "If ya' hang around a barber shop too much..., eventually you'll get a ..."haircut"!! - hee.. hee.. Moose-the-recovering-mandoholic..

----------


## Karen Kay

Moose ~
Whew! #Thanks buddy. Just in time... nearly had my credit card out, composing what I would say to my husband ... "No honey, it's not a new mando (that's the truth, it's not new, it's old... not really a lie) & 'Oh, don't you remember, we got this one years ago" and so on & so forth. #
Maybe I should take a walk - or a cold shower...
Karen

----------


## Evets

I just watched it sell for $15,300 ! Wow

----------

Be funny if that one sounded like a gord.  

Great, now I have to go upgrade my security arrangements...

----------


## sunburst

So...
Does that mandolin have a $10,000 truss rod in it?

----------


## Rich Michaud

Well, the F4 went for $15,100.00. Tell me guys-what is going on? I see some well-known folks bid in the nines.-but 15k? I wouldn't pay that for all the tea in china. This is hype, a bubble, and someone will eventually lose their shirt. Rich

----------

The F-4 market has definately changed, but I think this is the end result. The spike, if you will. IIRC, 10 years ago that 1923 would have fetched $1300-$2900. 6 months ago it was around $5000.

As far as someone losing their shirt, if you hold on to one of these for a while they gain value.  It wouldn't surprise me in another 10 years if $20k+ becomes the norm for an old F-4 of that era.

Can't help but think the Orville market will get a boost too.

----------


## luthier71

Micheal Holmes from mugwumps.com is hardly mis informed. He was the #2 bidder at $15,000.

----------

